# Prayers Needed



## lonesome dove (Jan 27, 2013)

I need some prayers for my family. I am sitting at GMC in the ICU room as I type this.

On January the 11th my Daddy was admitted in the hospital. (I know - a 43 year old that still calls his Father Daddy ) He has had a really rough time since he has been here. At 4:43am on Wednesday the 23rd he coded and was gone for about a minute. They did CPR and got him back. All the way in to the hospital, I just kept saying "don't take him yet - I'm not ready!" He has been hurting and suffering since that time. I don't think that I will EVER be ready to let him go - but it is breaking my heart to see him suffer. 

My Momma's health has also gone down hill since he has been here. She is trying to be strong, but it is taking its toll on her.

I'm not going to ask for a miracle. God has already given me that. I have been fortunate enough to be raised by two of the greatest parents anyone could ask for. God has also given me a little more time with my Daddy to thank him for being such a good role model for me, my sister, his grandkids and everyone that he has had an impact on. 

My prayer is that Gods will be done. I know that my Daddy is right with God. I just want to see him not hurt anymore. Please just pray that Gods will be done for him and strength for my family to accept Gods will. 

Thanks 
Kevin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 27, 2013)

Kevin,
My Prayers are being sent for your Father, you and for your entire family in this situation.  I have been there and know exactly your feelings.  The suffering part is one of the toughest things on everyone involved.  Just know that when your dad's time is done here on earth, then he will be in a better place just looking down and watching over the rest of his family members.  That is a good feeling to know too.

You don't have to feel guilty of being 43 years old or even 143 years old, if your Father is still living, you have every right to call him Daddy and cherish that thought as well.  My Father died on his 68th birthday back in 1980 and, YES, I miss him every day still.  He still continues to live on in me and there is not a single day that goes by that I don't forget to thank him for instilling the right way of living in me.  He taught me well and I try my best to pass those qualities on to my Daughter every day as well.

Just know that there are many others of us that care about you and your entire family.  I have a good feeling that your Dad is probably very much like mine was to me and continues to be every day.


----------



## EGlock86 (Jan 27, 2013)

Prayers sent for you and him Kevin


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 27, 2013)

Praying for your Dad................


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 27, 2013)

My Prayers are added with these other good folks. I Pray that God's will is done and that what ever that is, that you and your family are comforted.


----------



## CAL90 (Jan 28, 2013)

Prayers sent for Gods will to be done and for the family. God Bless.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2013)

prayers sent from here!


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jan 28, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 29, 2013)

Prayers to you all.


----------



## lonesome dove (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for all of the prayers!
He is still in ICU and listed as critical but stable. 4 runs of dialysis so far have taken 41.8 pounds of fluid out of him. I told him when he finally leaves here he will need all new clothes. Surgery yesterday to install a perma cath for the dialysis went very well. They have the 5th run scheduled for this afternoon. Good Lord willing he has turned the corner and on his way to recovery. Itold him that he was the only person I knew that had two birthdays!


----------



## Jasper (Jan 29, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## speedcop (Jan 29, 2013)

my prayers for you and your Dad and Mom. My Dad was 76 when he died on 9-11. I still called him Daddy and still do to this day. I admire your statement that God has already given you a miracle. It speaks volumes for you and your family.


----------



## lonesome dove (Jan 30, 2013)

OUT OF ICU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
In a regular room now. I am VERY fortunate to work for a company that understands "family". I've been off since last Wednesday morning when he coded. 
He is definately feeling better. I don't think there is a nurse he hasn't picked on in a 2 square mile radius. 
Thank the good LORD - he is well on his way to recovery!!!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 31, 2013)

God's richest blessings to all of you.
.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2013)

lonesome dove said:


> OUT OF ICU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> In a regular room now. I am VERY fortunate to work for a company that understands "family". I've been off since last Wednesday morning when he coded.
> He is definately feeling better. I don't think there is a nurse he hasn't picked on in a 2 square mile radius.
> Thank the good LORD - he is well on his way to recovery!!!



God is good brother! tell him about this thread and all the prayers being sent up... that will make him smile


----------



## lonesome dove (Feb 3, 2013)

Not sure what to say except GOD is great! Dialysis is working. Kidneys are recovering faster than expected. PT is going great. Doctor said that he is on schedule to go home by Tuesday. He is an official walking, talking miracle! If anyone doubts the power of prayer - they should take a little time to talk with my family!!!


----------



## j_seph (Feb 4, 2013)

Amen


----------



## CAL90 (Feb 4, 2013)

Great to hear the news. God is great.


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm sorry I'm just finding the and I ask your forgiveness. I'm happy that God's will was done and you get more time with your daddy. I try to spend as much time as I can with mine.. Prayers lifted for your family


----------



## lonesome dove (Feb 25, 2013)

a few weeks at home - still on dialysis 3 days a week - but doing great! Thank you all for your prayers! THEY WORK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Feb 25, 2013)

Praying for your Dad & family. I'll soon be 60, ...buried my Daddy ten years ago. Called him Daddy all my life, and still respectfully do so. He was a fine man who lived the right kind of example in front of his family.


----------

